# Weil Blacksurf es so wollte.......:)



## Beelzebub (4. Oktober 2004)

das sie mal den Heidenberg unter die stollen nimmt, rufe ich hiermit zur Generalprobe für euren Wasgau-marathon auf.

entweder am 9.10 ab 14 uhr oder 10.10 vor- oder nachmittags. ca. 30-35km, zu 80% singletrail.

die tour geht von schwabach nach roth und von dort übern Heidenberg zurück nach schwabach.

als treffpunkt würde ich entweder bei mir oder den aldi-parkplatz nähe sondermüllanlage zwischen schwabach und rednitzhembach vorschlagen.da ist auch jeweils ne kneipe in der nähe 

wer kann,wer will?????


----------



## Coffee (4. Oktober 2004)

ja ich will   

termin ist mir egal, hauptsache du machst keinen rückzieher  

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (4. Oktober 2004)

wenns mir gesundheitlich wieder besser geht gerne ..... 30-35 km kann ich aber als Wasgautest nicht gelten lassen ... viel zu kurz  ..... oder kurbeln meine Mitnürnberger mit mir gemeinsam dort hin ?


----------



## Bateman (4. Oktober 2004)

geht mir wie Stephan, wenn ich wieder gesund bin gerne....

Termin wär mir auch wurscht.....

Bateman


----------



## showman (4. Oktober 2004)

Am Start  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (4. Oktober 2004)

uiih, super ne Heidenberg-Tour mein Wunsch wurde erhört 

Ich habe leider am 9. Oktiber um 17 Uhr einen wichtigen
Geschäftstermin  (zufälligerweise in Schwabach)
den ich auf keinen Fall absagen kann

Deshalb bin ich für den 10.!

Blacksurf
die natürlich gerne dabei wäre!


----------



## Altitude (4. Oktober 2004)

bin von Mittwoch bis Sonntag in Wien  ...somit müsst Ihr auf mich verzichten...


----------



## Frazer (5. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> : ...somit müsst Ihr auf mich verzichten...



   

Mir wär der Sonntag auch lieber und wenn ich net noch nach Bayreuth zu meiner Schwester muss, ist mir selbst die Uhrzeit egal....


----------



## harry kroll (5. Oktober 2004)

hy leute,

sonntag wäre mir auch lieber, bin am samstag in stuttgart, müßte aber sonntag zeit haben. sag aber übers forum noch genau bescheid.

ciao harry


----------



## karstenenh (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

würde auch gerne mitmachen, kann aber nur am Sonntag nachmittag. Gesund bin ich bis dahin bestimmt wieder.



			
				TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> .... oder kurbeln meine Mitnürnberger mit mir gemeinsam dort hin ?



Ich bin dabei. Wo treffen wir uns? Am Hafen? Kenne keinen guten Weg nach Schwabach und die Reichelsdorfer Hauptstraße ist ja wohl nicht gerade DIE Empfehlung, oder?


----------



## blacksurf (5. Oktober 2004)

also ich werde die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel nehmen nach Schwabach oder vielleicht nimmt mich ja jemand mit der nicht so übermütig viel strampeln will

Blacksurf
(35 Kilometer im hügeligen Gelände sollten genug sein!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (5. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> also ich werde die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel nehmen nach Schwabach oder vielleicht nimmt mich ja jemand mit der nicht so übermütig viel strampeln will
> 
> Blacksurf
> (35 Kilometer im hügeligen Gelände sollten genug sein!)



LOL ... also Zuch .... der fährt auch bei mir vorbei .....  ... ich mache es auf jeden Fall, erst mal von meiner Gesundheit abhängig.


----------



## Beelzebub (5. Oktober 2004)

also sonntag !!!!! 

wäre 13 uhr recht??? oder sollten wir ne std später???

da die großstädter mit dem zuch kommen wollen. wäre der beste treffpunkt gleich der bahnhof.da kann man auch prima parken.


----------



## TortureKing (5. Oktober 2004)

LOL .. kann auch zum Bhf. radeln  .....


----------



## Beelzebub (5. Oktober 2004)

du blödel   natürlich meine ich die herrschaften die mit dem auto kommen. die können in SC am bahnhof parken. 

s-bahn fährt um 12:46 nbg ankunft 13:04 oder
                       13:46 nbg ankunft 14:04

fahrradmitnahme möglich. hält auch in eibach


----------



## Frazer (5. Oktober 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> wäre 13 uhr recht??? oder sollten wir ne std später???




hm... da müsste ich schon ausgeschlafen haben und wieder nüchtern sein    

Werd dann wohl mein Glitterfully wieder mal ausführen, für 35km des richtige Trainingsgefährt


----------



## TortureKing (5. Oktober 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> hm... da müsste ich schon ausgeschlafen haben und wieder nüchtern sein
> 
> Werd dann wohl mein Glitterfully wieder mal ausführen, für 35km des richtige Trainingsgefährt




.... bladibla blubberdiblubb .... schon oft gehört den Spruch  .... gesehen hab ich biusher weder Singlespeeder noch Glitterfully ..... nur einmal den Schalter  ... oder klappts mal doch ?   .... ausserdem ist SINGLESPEED angesagt ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (5. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> .... bladibla blubberdiblubb .... schon oft gehört den Spruch  .... gesehen hab ich biusher weder Singlespeeder noch Glitterfully



Singlespeeder is ja wohl klar, bin damit auch noch net gefahren    .... und mitm das Du des Glitterfully noch net gesehen hast, lag wohl eher dadran, dass es für den gröberen Einsatzzweck verwendet wird und wir ja zusammen nur kleine Touren gefahren sind   



			
				TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem ist SINGLESPEED angesagt ......




Nicht für mein Knie


----------



## blacksurf (5. Oktober 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> also sonntag !!!!!
> 
> wäre 13 uhr recht??? oder sollten wir ne std später???





Also 13 Uhr ist ne coole Zeit (auschlafen ohne stress), endlich mal einer der mich versteht 

Blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (5. Oktober 2004)

*gg* mir egal. ich richt mir das danns schon ein ;-))


coffee


----------



## showman (5. Oktober 2004)

> Also 13 Uhr ist ne coole Zeit (auschlafen ohne stress), endlich mal einer der mich versteht


  In Schwabach gibts fei gute Eisdiehlen. Dagegen kannst des Roselli vergessen  Wenn Frazer mit dem Glitterfulli kommt fahr ich auch mit dem Panzer weil der Singlespeeder is ja noch net fertig.

Gruß Showman


----------



## nutallabrot (5. Oktober 2004)

jaaaa, Sonntach passt auch bei mir,  ich hoffe mein Schnupfen ist bis dahin weg!


----------



## subbnkaschber (5. Oktober 2004)

ICH WILL AUCH WIEDER MIT   
Die Schuffterei hat ein Ende - bin natürlich nach langer Abwesenheit dabei LOGO


----------



## blacksurf (5. Oktober 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> In Schwabach gibts fei gute Eisdiehlen. Dagegen kannst des Roselli vergessen  Wenn Frazer mit dem Glitterfulli kommt fahr ich auch mit dem Panzer weil der Singlespeeder is ja noch net fertig.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Nix da ist eine SSP-Ausfahrt .. schau das du es fertig bekommst
Und Eisdielenbesuch das versteht sich von selbst ist Pflichtprogramm 

Blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (5. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da ist eine SSP-Ausfahrt .. Blacksurf




...langsam finde ich es schon verdächtig...immer wenn ich net da bin...gehts zur Gruppentheraphie "Singlespeed"....


----------



## harry kroll (6. Oktober 2004)

hy fidus,

darf ich da als alter schalter jetzt mit, oder ist das nur für singelspeeder.

ciao harry


----------



## Coffee (6. Oktober 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hy fidus,
> 
> darf ich da als alter schalter jetzt mit, oder ist das nur für singelspeeder.
> 
> ciao harry



du kannst ruhig mit derm schalterhinfahren. ich bring werkzeug mit, danach hast du auch keinen schalter mehr *gg+


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (6. Oktober 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hy fidus,
> 
> darf ich da als alter schalter jetzt mit, oder ist das nur für singelspeeder.
> 
> ciao harry



nimm doch meinen SPOT...nen Schlüssel haste ja noch...


----------



## Bateman (6. Oktober 2004)

bei dem die Bremsen nicht funktionieren ???
 

Bateman


----------



## blacksurf (6. Oktober 2004)

wozu Bremsen?
Ihr sollt fahrn *g*
Blacksurf

@Harry: Logisch fahr mit!


----------



## Coffee (7. Oktober 2004)

hi,

wollte nur mal sanft anfragen ob der termin jetzt bei:

*SONNTAG 13 UHR SCHWABACH Bahnhof bleibt????*


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (7. Oktober 2004)

ich hab zwar nix zu sagen ... aber ich sage mal *JA*


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Oktober 2004)

des haste jetzt schön gesagt TK.  

joooo 13uhr bahnhof SC


----------



## blacksurf (8. Oktober 2004)

also wir 3 kommen mit dem Zug:
coffee, torture king und blacksurf.
Starten in Eibach um 12.53 und kommen dann am
Bahnhof in Schwabach um 13.04 Uhr an.

Ich dürft also auf uns 4 Minuten warten, bitte!!!!!

Blacksurf
die sich schon riesig freut *g*


----------



## nutallabrot (8. Oktober 2004)

wo ist denn der Bahnhof in Eibach? Dann komm ich auch mit der Bahn - vorausgesetzt ich bin am So nicht mehr verschnupft und verhustet


----------



## Coffee (8. Oktober 2004)

von wo kommste denn? kanal? oder straße? ich fahr über die schleuse eibach von mir aus. kannst dich ja anschließen ,-))


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (8. Oktober 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist denn der Bahnhof in Eibach? Dann komm ich auch mit der Bahn - vorausgesetzt ich bin am So nicht mehr verschnupft und verhustet


entweder Treffpunkt bei mir, oder Bahnhof, oder du fährst von Nbg. Hbhf aus .... aber sag mal woher du kommst, dann isses ganz einfach


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Oktober 2004)

@jens: kuck mal weiter oben da hab ich die abfahrtszeit für die s-bahn  ab nbg hpt-bahnhof gepostet. in die müssen unsere anderen 3 recken und reckinnen ja auch einsteigen.

@TK: nutella. wohnt am wörthersee


----------



## TortureKing (8. Oktober 2004)

dann am besten zum Hbhf kurbeln, dort mit Katja treffen und in den Zug einsteigen und Tanja und ich steigen dann in Eibach zu ......


----------



## nutallabrot (8. Oktober 2004)

ahh, dann weiss ich ja wo ich hin muss. Wie lange dauert es denn bis man sich in einer Stadt auskennt?? Mannmannmann, ich sollte mal den Stadtplan wie ein Buch lesen, damit ich wenigstens weiss wo die Stadtteile und Umgebung sind


----------



## blacksurf (8. Oktober 2004)

nee also ich starte auch von eibach, kurble bis dort mit dem ssp hin
Ich fahr doch nicht zurück  

Also see you all in good old eibach
Blacksurf


----------



## showman (8. Oktober 2004)

Taucherbrille, Schnorchel und Schwimmflügel nicht vergessen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (9. Oktober 2004)

@ nutella,

also wir nehmen die S-Bahn ab eibach um 12.53. damit kannst du dich nach der entsprechenden S-Bahn ab nürnberg richten. wir machen einfach aus, das wir gaaaanz hinten einsteigen. dann sehn wir uns ;-))

@ showman,
liegt schon alles bereit. ausreden gibt es keine. wir müssen die regenklamotten ja eh ncohmal vor wasgau testen *lach*


coffee


----------



## Frazer (9. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann nicht mitfahren, muss meinen Dad um 15 Uhr vom Flughafen abholen...


Werd ich wohl am Vormittag ne Runde mitm Renner düsen, wenns net regnet.

Viel Spass euch


----------



## Bateman (9. Oktober 2004)

juhuu, also, es tut mir echt leid, aber ich bin sowas von unfit...

bin heute seit 2 Wochen mal wieder geradelt, aber scheinbar war bzw bin ich noch net richtig gesund, war nach 1 Stunde und etwa 16 km sowas von platt dass ich mir echt Sorgen mache...

Hoffentlich kann in Lemberg starten...

Wünsch euch viel Spass morgen jedenfalls...

Bateman


----------



## Altitude (9. Oktober 2004)

Dafür bin ich dabei...

...bin grad wieder aus Wien zurück...weil da hats nämlich des Regenen angefangen...

Werd wohl mim Harry zum Beelze kommen und dann zusammen nach Schwabach radeln...ich werd mim Schalter fahren dürfen, weil der SPOT nich immer keine Haltefeder für die Scheibe hat  ...

Merke: Das nächste Bike hat wieder V-Brakes


----------



## karstenenh (9. Oktober 2004)

Wollte heute ne Runde bei der alten Veste drehen und mußte feststellen, dass meine Kette spinnt und springt. Kann deshalb morgen auch nicht mitkommen   

Wünsch Euch schönes Wetter!

Bis bald,
Karsten


----------



## Beelzebub (9. Oktober 2004)

dachte du holst eine am montag. hatten die doch nich die richtige??

ok. spätestens viertel vor bei mir


----------



## Altitude (9. Oktober 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> dachte du holst eine am montag. hatten die doch nich die richtige??



hab ich auch...aber die hat nicht gepasst...war nämlich eine für ne "Mini" und ich hab ne "Mono Mini"...hab jetzt beim Joe (Dienstag) und übern Luggi (Montag) welche bestellt...wenigstens eine sollte bis Freitag da sein...



			
				Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> ok. spätestens viertel vor bei mir



Yes, Sir, Cornel, Sir!!!


----------



## blacksurf (9. Oktober 2004)

ach wozu brauchst du bremsen
lol...
schön das ihr mitfahrt
Freu mich schon auf Morgen!

Blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (10. Oktober 2004)

schee wars...trotzdem ich "abkürzen" musste...wie wars npch, wo bleiben die Bilder...

@Tourture
Vergiss nicht die Geflügelschere auf Deinen Packzettel für Wasgau zu schreiben...


----------



## TortureKing (10. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> schee wars...trotzdem ich "abkürzen" musste...wie wars npch, wo bleiben die Bilder...
> 
> @Tourture
> Vergiss nicht die Geflügelschere auf Deinen Packzettel für Wasgau zu schreiben...




LOL .. ja, der mit der Geflügelscheere war der Hammer  .... ja schade das Du abhauen mußtest, aber in der Zeit wo Du dabei warst, hab ich mich gerne in Deinem Windschatten an dich "rangesaugt" 

Die Bilder gibbet hier: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5089


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## (Nordlicht) (10. Oktober 2004)

Eh, boah eh, super war's.  
Ich hatte versprochen um 3 Uhr wieder zu hause zu sein, wurde dann doch etwas später. 


Rainer


----------



## Beelzebub (10. Oktober 2004)

schee wars!!!!

lasst mir am wasgau marathon ja den jens in ruhe  
dank an unsere eingangdamen. seid prima gefahren!!!! 
und an showman für seine alternativroute.


----------



## nutallabrot (10. Oktober 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> schee wars!!!!
> lasst mir am wasgau marathon ja den jens in ruhe




Ja genau!!!!   Da bin ich auch dafür! Geflügelschere...brrrrrr!


----------



## Coffee (11. Oktober 2004)

guten morgen,

einen riesen dank an euch alle. es war prima, und danke für die rücksichtahme. ich hatte nach der einkehr wirklich plötzlich konzentrationsprobleme, udn war dankbar für die schotterpiste. Habe mir dann zuhause nach dem bikewash meinen Rinderbraten mit semmelknödeln und bayrisch kraut reingepresst ;-)


ich freu mich auf freitag


grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (11. Oktober 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> schee wars!!!!
> 
> dank an unsere eingangdamen. seid prima gefahren!!!!
> und an showman für seine alternativroute.



jepp schee wars
Und Dank an dich Beelze für die tolle Ausfahrt!
Prima auf diese Art eine neue Gegend kennenzulernen.
Freu mich auch schon sehr aufs weekend....

Blacksurf


----------



## subbnkaschber (11. Oktober 2004)

jo klasse wars    .... immer wieder schön das bike einzusauen   
@tk: einmal waschen bitte


----------



## TortureKing (11. Oktober 2004)

subbnkaschber schrieb:
			
		

> @tk: einmal waschen bitte



Wo ist der Stinkefingersmilie


----------

